
NASA going toward a commodity-based 100Gbps firewall with FreeBSD - tachion
https://www.nas.nasa.gov/SC16/demos/demo9.html
======
jmclnx
Well I heard NASA will no longer be able to do weather research under the new
admin, nothing like hiding ones head in the sand and we all know only earth
has weather :)

------
justin66
How to get past the overview to the actual work?

